#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Образ жизни >  > > >  >  > Образ жизни >  > > >  >  > Здоровье >  > > >  >  >  Отбитая почка

## Германн

В 1994 году, летом, меня повалили на землю и били ногами. В частности, отбили левую почку ударом ноги. Классические методы лечения - строго научные - я исчерпал. Отбитая почка (это был прямой удар ногой, с размаху) продолжает болеть...  уже больше 15 лет. Что делать?

PS. Это не перелом ребра. Он давно уже сросся.

----------

Топпер- (11.06.2013)

----------


## Аурум

> В 1994 году, летом, меня повалили на грунт и били ногами. В частности, отбили левую почку ударом ноги. Классические методы лечения - строго научные - я исчерпал. Отбитая почка (это был прямой удар ногой, с размаху) продолжает болеть уже больше 15 лет. Что делать?


Страдать.

----------

Bob (10.06.2013), Pedma Kalzang (11.06.2013), Маркион (10.06.2013)

----------


## Володя Володя

Вырезать?
С одной почкой вроде можно жить, темболле думаю вы не пьёте, и ведёте здаровый образ жизни, а значит фильтровать особо токсичные жидкости вашим почкам не приходится.

Могу ошибаться, но если ничего не помогает, а боль продолжается то лучше ампутировать. Но для этого нужно быть уверенным что хуже не станет.

----------


## Германн

> Страдать.


Чёрт возьми, так ведь скорбно. Я пытаюсь травы какие-нибудь использовать, но всё тщётно. Периодически - больно. Довольно таки сильно.

На фильтрацию почка работает хорошо, и опущения почки  (я проверял на рентгене) нет. Скорей всего, какая-то скрытая травма, или не знаю даже что.

Проблема в том, что каждую весну и лето начинает болеть.

----------


## Alex

Были бы вы в Москве, порекомендовал бы хорошего уролога.

----------


## Иляна

Если почитать книги по лечебному голоданию, то складывается ощущение, что голоданием все на свете лечится. Может быть и врут, на себе не пробовала, наверняка сказать не могу. Может и почку можно вылечить так? 
А цигунствующие граждане непременно бы сказали, что там застой ци и надо его как-то пробить. 

Потом почка может болеть от камней или песка, а что травма была в том же месте, это не обязательно что от нее до сих пор болит, может там уже все прошло, а сейчас уже из-за другого болит.

----------


## Пема Дролкар

Германн, ну мне просто удивительно, что Вы по таким вопросам не обращаетесь к урологам, а обращаетесь на БФ :Smilie: 

Ну и житуха у Вас была..... :Frown:

----------


## Иляна

> Ну и житуха у Вас была.....


Да кого в 90-х ногами не били? Как прочитала. сразу взялась вспоминать у кого из знакомых в то время что было сломано. Обычно ребра.

----------


## Эделизи

У-син.

----------


## Neroli

> Германн, ну мне просто удивительно, что Вы по таким вопросам не обращаетесь к урологам, а обращаетесь на БФ


Урологи разве так пожалеют как женщины?

----------

Hang Gahm (11.06.2013), Буль (11.06.2013), Дордже (11.06.2013), Иван Денисов (10.06.2013), Пема Дролкар (10.06.2013), Топпер- (11.06.2013), Фил (11.06.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (10.06.2013)

----------


## Neroli

Германн, простите, мне очень жалко вашу почку, но у вас там, по-ходу, индуизм застрял.

----------

Alex (10.06.2013), Pedma Kalzang (11.06.2013), Аурум (10.06.2013), Карма Палджор (11.06.2013), Светлана Тарасевич (10.06.2013), Фил (11.06.2013)

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

Он уже выходит.

----------

Neroli (10.06.2013), Pedma Kalzang (11.06.2013)

----------


## Ашвария

Во-первых, функцию проверяют достоверно только радиоизотопным методом, потому так говорить что работает, рано, надо знать как работает. Чаще всего через года после травмы развивается хронический пиелонефрит, который диагностируется анализами мочи и УЗД у грамотного специалиста, а не у коммерсанта. Ну и т.д..
Клюквенный морс по специальному приготовлению ещё никому не повредил и даёт эффект в течение десяти дней регулярного приёма. На 80кг массы тела - взять три столовые ложки мороженой клюквы, разморозить и отжать сок. Выжимки прокипятить полторы минуты в половине литра воды, подождать пока остынет до 40 градусов (это не спирта по шакту Менделееву, Германн, это температуры по Цельсию :Wink:  добавить гречневого мёда 1 столовую ложку, перемешать вместе с сырым сохранённым соком той же клюквы и остудить в той же посуде. Держать строго в холодильнике не более суток, за которые эту поллитру выпить.
На следующий день предварительно готовят обязательно новую поллитру морса.
При острых болячках вместо гречневого мёда берут липовый (это пчёлы собирают такой мёд из цветков дерева липа).
Потому как действие мёда по спектру от самого светлого до коричневого - от противовоспалительного до глубиннотканевого (эт ведический вброс).

----------

Аурум (10.06.2013), Бодо (01.12.2013), Буль (11.06.2013), Джнянаваджра (11.06.2013), Иляна (10.06.2013), Топпер- (11.06.2013)

----------


## Ашвария

> Германн, простите, мне очень жалко вашу почку, но у вас там, по-ходу, индуизм застрял.


**Подобное лечится подобным**
Шикшак Гиппократ джи

----------

Аурум (10.06.2013)

----------


## Neroli

> Он уже выходит.


Значит надо потерпеть.

----------


## Neroli

> **Подобное лечится подобным**
> Шикшак Гиппократ джи


Не уверена. Иначе можно было бы еще раз стукнуть.

----------

Дордже (11.06.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (10.06.2013)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> Да кого в 90-х ногами не били? Как прочитала. сразу взялась вспоминать у кого из знакомых в то время что было сломано. Обычно ребра.


Меня и моих друзей не били. И что, - это наша какая-то ущербность? Это удивительно вообще довести кого-то, чтобы били ногами.

----------

Фил (11.06.2013), Эделизи (10.06.2013)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> Урологи разве так пожалеют как женщины?


Урологи изнасилуют катетером и всячески надругаются, но, наверно, есть смысл вместо форума напрямую выяснить причину болей. И искоренить ее. Просто найти себе женщину-уролога тогда уж :Smilie:

----------


## Иляна

> Меня и моих друзей не били. И что, - это наша какая-то ущербность? Это удивительно вообще довести кого-то, чтобы били ногами.


Меня тоже не били. Наверно от компании зависило. Про довести кого-то, чтоб ногами побили, в свете того, КАК умеют довести Гамлеты, - была такая мысль. Знакомых частенько били люберы (и сочувствующие оным) в Измайловском парке в конце 80-х за волосатость и хипповость, а лет через 10 уже гопники всякие с бейсбольными битами подтянулись. В последний раз знакомого били ногами три года назад, на новый год, с целью отнять мобильник, ну и физически поразмяться. Потом переехала и кого и чем били дальше не знаю.

----------


## Иляна

Чего вы, господа, так шутите недобро про почку? Это же и больно и плохо и неизвестно чем закончится. может вообще отрежут. А вы все "инудизм застрял", "страдайте"...

----------

Bob (10.06.2013), Neroli (10.06.2013), Бодо (01.12.2013), Джнянаваджра (11.06.2013), Эделизи (10.06.2013)

----------


## Аурум

> Чёрт возьми, так ведь скорбно. Я пытаюсь травы какие-нибудь использовать, но всё тщётно. Периодически - больно. Довольно таки сильно.
> 
> На фильтрацию почка работает хорошо, и опущения почки  (я проверял на рентгене) нет. Скорей всего, какая-то скрытая травма, или не знаю даже что.
> 
> Проблема в том, что каждую весну и лето начинает болеть.


Германн, сделайте МРТ всех отделов позвоночника. Проблема может быть не в почке, а в позвоночнике.

----------

Алексей И. (22.10.2013), Германн (10.06.2013), Иван Денисов (11.06.2013), Иляна (10.06.2013), Наталья (11.06.2013), Топпер- (11.06.2013)

----------


## Ашвария

> Урологи изнасилуют катетером и всячески надругаются, но, наверно, есть смысл вместо форума напрямую выяснить причину болей. И искоренить ее. Просто найти себе женщину-уролога тогда уж


да?
Изредка идущие на работу урологами женщины нарабатывают такую профессиональную специфику по отношении к мужчинам, шо, мягко и нежно говоря, утверждают что перхоть радикально лечится гильотиной. И предстательную железу *ах такая женщина* всё равно отправит смотреть к проктологу-мужчине, потому как она специалист узкого профиля.
Между прочим учтите, человеку надо назначать ещё и горец птичий (спорыш), потому что организм требует очищения естественным путём, а он затруднён. А в необходимом количестве по 1 грамму травы на каждые 10 кг Германна, запаренных в 300 грамм кипятка, - будут давать лёгкий и ненавязчивый мочегонный эффект. И потому количество постов и открываемых шактийских тем может заметно возрасти.

----------


## Алик

Семь лет назад пропустил очень сильный удар (тоже ногой )в область правой почки. Периодически появлялись ноющие боли в области почки до весны прошлого года. Конкретно почку не лечил, но обратил внимание, что когда начал делать упражнение "Подъем в небо" из комплекса "Движения рук восемнадцати архатов",  через пару месяцев вспомнил, что почка о себе больше не напоминает. Правда, я тогда же начал практиковать дза-дзен по полчаса утром и вечером. Может, дза-дзен помог, может - цигун, но почка уже почти год не беспокоит.

----------

AlekseyE (12.06.2013), Бодо (01.12.2013), Влад К (03.01.2014), Германн (11.06.2013), Иван Денисов (11.06.2013), Иляна (10.06.2013), Топпер- (11.06.2013), Эделизи (10.06.2013)

----------


## Aion

> Что делать?


Простите того, кто отбил. Помолитесь о его здоровье.

----------

Алик (11.06.2013), Германн (11.06.2013), Иван Денисов (11.06.2013), Светлана Тарасевич (12.06.2013), Фил (11.06.2013), Эделизи (10.06.2013)

----------


## Neroli

> Просто найти себе женщину-уролога тогда уж


Женщину, которая отведет к урологу. IMHO. И, насколько я помню, к пульмонологу еще надо. 

Или тонглен что ли поделать...

----------


## Neroli

> Чего вы, господа, так шутите недобро про почку? Это же и больно и плохо и неизвестно чем закончится. может вообще отрежут. А вы все "инудизм застрял", "страдайте"...


Вы правы, Иляна. Но к сожалению форум не тот, не специфический. Я вот только с запорами могу помочь. Приходится шутить.  :Smilie:

----------

Карма Палджор (11.06.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (11.06.2013)

----------


## Иляна

> Вы правы, Иляна. Но к сожалению форум не тот, не специфический. Я вот только с запорами могу помочь. Приходится шутить.


Это да. Давеча хотела тему завести "как перестать обжираться", о наболевшем. Объедаюсь и толстею и ничего поделать не могу. А потом смотрю, уже есть такая тема, что-то там про борьбу с чревоугодием. Открываю, а там РЕЦЕПТЫ. Начали благочестиво, на ночь есть плохо и все такое, а потом внезапно стали обмениваться рецептами вкусняшек. И так куча страниц. С рецептами. В теме о борьбе с чревоугодием. Таков парадокс БФ.  :Smilie:

----------

Алик (11.06.2013), Топпер- (11.06.2013)

----------


## Наталья

Лучшее лечение - уринотерапия.
А если без шуток - если была бы проблема в почке, болями бы не ограничилось, вы бы давно распухли отёками или еще чего похуже. И не надо пугать пациента анальной пальпацией предстательной железы.
Так что, прекращаем лечиться заговорами, идем к грамотному урологу, он направит вас на узи, на исследования позвоночника и прочее.

----------


## Топпер

> Урологи разве так пожалеют как женщины?


А если женщина-уролог?

----------


## Топпер

> Меня и моих друзей не били. И что, - это наша какая-то ущербность? Это удивительно вообще довести кого-то, чтобы били ногами.


Это на раз делается. У меня в те годы два сотрясения мозга получены в Питере. Притом, в людных местах и во вполне респектабельное время суток (это не считая служебной деятельности).

----------

Eugeny (11.06.2013), Алик (11.06.2013), Аурум (11.06.2013), Иляна (11.06.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (11.06.2013)

----------


## Neroli

> А если женщина-уролог?


Не, Леся не одобряе.  :Smilie:  Черствеем мы на таких работах. 
Может лучше женщина-стоматолог, вдруг зуб выбьют?

----------

Алик (11.06.2013), Ашвария (11.06.2013), Карма Палджор (11.06.2013), Топпер- (11.06.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (11.06.2013)

----------


## Ашвария

> Это на раз делается. У меня в те годы два сотрясения мозга получены в Питере. Притом, в людных местах и во вполне респектабельное время суток (это не считая служебной деятельности).


Дык у Вас есть чему сотрясаться  :Wink: 
а мне в первый раз челюсть сломали, а во второй только шишка была, и такое чувсто будто рога меж волос пробиваюцца, тока хвоста и не хватало  :Smilie:

----------

Иляна (11.06.2013), Топпер- (11.06.2013)

----------


## Еше Нинбо

> В 1994 году, летом, меня повалили на землю и били ногами. В частности, отбили левую почку ударом ноги. Классические методы лечения - строго научные - я исчерпал. Отбитая почка (это был прямой удар ногой, с размаху) продолжает болеть...  уже больше 15 лет. Что делать?
> 
> PS. Это не перелом ребра. Он давно уже сросся.


Можно попробовать стояние в стойке столба:
http://forum.buddhismrevival.ru/showthread.php?t=48

----------

AlekseyE (11.06.2013), sergey (11.06.2013), Алик (11.06.2013), Богдан Б (12.06.2013), Германн (11.06.2013), Топпер- (11.06.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (11.06.2013), Эделизи (11.06.2013)

----------


## sergey

> Можно попробовать стояние в стойке столба:


Тоже хотел предложить попробовать. Описание есть в интернете в разных местах.

----------

Германн (11.06.2013)

----------


## Eugeny

Лихие 90е мы выживали как могли)
Пема вы вообще ведь дама, поэтому и не били вас, а вот парням всех возрастов доставалось по полной программе,  по крайней мере 90%

----------


## Угпут

> Чёрт возьми,


Чертыхаться  вредно вообще и для здоровья в частности.
Вряд ли это правильная речь.

----------


## Иляна

> Чертыхаться  вредно вообще и для здоровья в частности.
> Вряд ли это правильная речь.


Почему??? Язык ведь меняется все время, например слово блядь сто лет назад было вполне себе литературным, а сейчас непристойное. Может и черт был когда-то не гоголевским, каким его сейчас все знают, а каким-нибудь духом покровителем рода или в этом роде. И нет никакой гарантии, что какое-нибудь нейтральное сейчасошнее слово через сто лет не станет непристойным, а через 2 000 - обозначением злого духа.

----------


## Дмитрий Рыбаков

> Что делать?


Если порезать палец, то ткани срастаются за 2 недели, если позволить им срастись. Надо найти то, что мешает выздороветь. Поговори с почкой, спроси, зачем болит, что эта боль дает. Если за болью стоит СЕС (самостоятельная единица сознания), то есть шанс найти ответ.

----------


## Нико

> Язык ведь меняется все время, например слово блядь сто лет назад было вполне себе литературным, а сейчас непристойное.


Это правда? Кто сказал? Я аж краснею.....

----------


## Угпут

> Это правда? Кто сказал? Я аж краснею.....


Есть однокоренное  слово в славянском языке, которое действительно было и остается вполне цензурным.
Оно встречается в церковно-славянских текстах.
«Не точию же праздны, но и *блядивы* и оплазивы, глаголющия, яже не подобает» - и не только праздные, но и *болтливые*, и любопытные и _говорящие, что не следует_ (1 Тим. 5, 13) 
Но в церковно-славянском, сконструированным для спец. предназначения, вообще нет неприличных словосмыслов.  

Иляна, по-моему  такие слова омрачают сознание (пачкают душу).

----------


## Vladiimir

В "Хождении за три моря" Афанасия Никитина обсуждаемое слово употребляется два раза.
См. Хождение за три моря Афанасия Никитина. Древнерусский текст. Источник, комментарии.

(Для справки: «Хо́жение за три моря» («Хожение_за_три_моря"]Хождение за три моря») — памятник литературы в форме путевых записей (жанр хожения), сделанных купцом из Твери Афанасием Никитиным во время его путешествия в индийское государство Бахмани в 1468—1474... (цит. из статьи в Википедии))

----------


## Ашвария

> Это правда? Кто сказал? Я аж краснею.....


1- Пушкинисты; в отличие от слова *тёлка*, которое считалось в те времена нецензурной бранью;
2- это со слов старшей сестры бабушки было в программе высшей педагогической гимназии, институт благородных девиц, город Нежин, Черниговская область, до революции 1917.

----------

Иляна (12.06.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (12.06.2013)

----------


## Германн

> «Не точию же праздны, но и *блядивы* и оплазивы, глаголющия, яже не подобает» - и не только праздные, но и *болтливые*, и любопытные и _говорящие, что не следует_ (1 Тим. 5, 13


"К Тимофею пишет в книге своей, сице глаголя: "дитя, али не разумеешь, яко вся сия внешняя блядь ничто же суть, но токмо прелесть и тля и пагуба? аз проидох делом и ничто ж обретох, но токмо тщету". Чтый да разумеет." - протопоп Аввакум.

----------


## Neroli

У меня все смешалось, Германн, женщины-урологи, почки, просматриваю тему и из "синей бороды" песенка как бы сама напевается: Железные нервы, отбитые почки...
извините...

----------

Алик (12.06.2013), Германн (12.06.2013), Кузьмич (12.06.2013)

----------


## Aion

> Это правда? Кто сказал? Я аж краснею.....


Вот текст 17 века:


> Пускай любодеицу ту потрясет, хмел-ет выгонит из блядки! Пияна кровьми святых на красном звере ездит, рассвирепев, имущи чашу злату в руце своей, полну мерзости и скверн любодеяния ея, — сиречь из трех перстов подносит хотящим пряннова пьянова пития и без ума всех творит, испивших из кукиша десныя руки. Ей, бога свидетеля сему поставляю, — всяк, крестивыйся тремя персты, изумлен бывает, аще некогда и пятию персты начнет знаменоватися. А без покаяния чистаго не может на первое достояние прийти: тяжела-су просыпка та пившему чашу сию, триперстную блядь! 
> 
> Аввакум. Письмо к Симеону


Автор - матершинник и крамольник отец-основатель отечественной автобиографии...

----------

Ашвария (12.06.2013), Германн (12.06.2013)

----------


## Ашвария

> Вот текст 17 века:


По поводу сего документа
разрешите снова повторить вопрос, на который уважаемый Германн так и не соблаговолил ответить:
сколькими пальцами крестилась боярыня Морозова (это исторически была причина написания той картины в аватарке человека которого и спрашиваю)?

----------


## Aion

> сколькими пальцами крестилась боярыня Морозова...?

----------

Ашвария (12.06.2013), Влад К (03.01.2014), Германн (12.06.2013), Кузьмич (12.06.2013)

----------

